# How Did Jacob Pay His Vow to Tithe?



## Mushroom (Sep 21, 2013)

> Gen 28:20-22 And Jacob vowed a vow, saying, If God will be with me, and will keep me in this way that I go, and will give me bread to eat, and raiment to put on, (21) So that I come again to my father's house in peace; then shall the LORD be my God: (22) And this stone, which I have set for a pillar, shall be God's house: and of all that thou shalt give me I will surely give the tenth unto thee.


How did Jacob give this tenth? How was it given to God?


----------



## sevenzedek (Sep 22, 2013)

Of the ten sons who were not of the of the priesthood, Jesus was sacrificed in the loins of Judah; even before the foundation of the world. Is that far fetched?


Edited: "sons" instead of "tribes"


----------



## Peairtach (Sep 22, 2013)

Possibly/probably by sacrifice. Everything that was burnt - rather than eaten by the worshippers - was viewed, as part of the symbolism of sacrifice, as being God's share.

Under the Mosaic law, when tithing was mandatory for those who could do it, basically agriculturalists, much of the tithe would have served for the regular sacrifices of the Tabernacle and later the Temple.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eoghan (Sep 23, 2013)

Sacrifice? We think of giving to a person or institution. Celts would offer votive offerings by casting them into rivers and lochs. I wonder if this was the offering made by Jacob. 

There is also the priesthood of Melchizedek...


----------



## Peairtach (Sep 23, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Sacrifice? We think of giving to a person or institution. Celts would offer votive offerings by casting them into rivers and lochs. I wonder if this was the offering made by Jacob.
> 
> There is also the priesthood of Melchizedek...



Re Abraham's tithes we know he gave directly to Melchisedec, who is a type of Christ. The case of Jacob must have been different.

It's a bit strange to appeal to pagan practices in this connection, Eoghan, although you may be have wondering if there was something analogical which was sanctioned and sanctified by God. I'm not aware of any such thing.


----------



## Mushroom (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks for the input, brothers. Just a curiosity that struck me as I read the passage.


----------

